# Clownfish and green wrasse



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I will be picking up a aquarium from someone probably friday evening (between
6-9) or saturday afternoon,but most likely friday. There is 1 clownfish that needs some tlc (he is skinny) and one I believe green wrasse she looks pretty good, but I don't want to keep her as I already have one wrasse and 1 mandarin dragonet (afraid the food will run out). If someone wants them you can have them for free, but must be willing to pick it up the same day as I will be picking up tank. I'm located in Mississauga Derry and Mavis area.

Like I said they are free for the taking, but if you and want to give me your unwanted frag I won't get upset. LOL 
thx violet


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn... I wished I had a ready salt tank. That nemo and dragonet are awesome after I googled up the dragonet.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=manda...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_en

Hopeyou find them homes.


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

hey i will take the clown n wrasse asap


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for the interests, but I already got 3 people that wants them, if this wont work out I will post it.
thanks violet


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

The fish got picked up.
thank you everyone for the interest.


----------

